# Weird wireless behavior. Please help.

## Strips

Hi.

I got this weird problem or not really a problem with a wireless PCMCIA card. I have 3com 3CRSHPW196 wlan card wich uses the Atmel driver.

When I run cardmgr at root it finds the card 3CRSHPW196 with an error but it works. 

# cardclt ident gives this:

```

Socket 0:

  product info: "3Com", "3CRSHPW_96 Wireless LAN PC Card"

  manfid: 0x0101, 0x0696

  function: 6 (network)

```

BUT!

when I boot it says it finds the card 3CRWE62092B and runs the module pcmf502r3. Its obviously this module that is used then. This works flawlessly without any errormessage with cardmgr in the boot. So I tried to remove the record I put in /etc/pcmcia/config for my card and booted. It still finds 3CRWE62092B at boot but reports the same ident as above. Funny. I search the /etc/pcmcia/config file for this NIC but it doesn't exist. A manual cardmgr does not work now... it finds nothing 

Can there be some duplicate wireless config files or packages on my laptop? one thats run in the boot and one that works in terminal?

This is very anoying to not knowing whats going on.  :Shocked: 

----------

## TAF

Same here... except mine doesn't work ... 

But on the livecd it works...

The /etc/pcmcia/config file is diferente on both versions....

----------

## Strips

TAF, do you use the atmeldriver or have the same NIC?

My problem is in me having to compile the atmeldriver manually. So it would never work with the LiveCD... or the at least liveCD 1.4rc1.

----------

## TAF

 *Strips wrote:*   

> TAF, do you use the atmeldriver or have the same NIC?
> 
> My problem is in me having to compile the atmeldriver manually. So it would never work with the LiveCD... or the at least liveCD 1.4rc1.

 

neither....

Mine is a cheap card from Micronet (www.micronet.com.tw) which should use the prismII or Orinoco_cs drivers, but i can't find where the kernel decides that...

----------

## Strips

I'ts not the kernel that decides that. Its the file "/etc/pcmcia/config". Cardmgr reads this file and loads the right module.

And I've discoverd why in the boot it reports the wrong NIC. There was a file called atmel.conf wich had all the atmel based NICs in it, like the config file. So I fixed the reference in there and now everything is correct   :Very Happy: 

----------

